
Want your business to use ML? Fill a 1 min form for a 30 min free consultation - hsikka
https://modeldepot.io/consulting
======
hsikka
Hey HN!

We’re offering free 30 minute sessions to help you identify, understand, and
apply the right ml techniques and tools to successfully solve your business
problems. We have more than 5 years of experience in AI and applied ML, both
in an academic and industry setting. Don’t worry, there’s no upselling
involved, and we’ll try to respond to every request! As part of our mission to
democratize AI at ModelDepot, we’re trying to help teams struggling to solve a
business problem, and learn from their experiences and obstacles along the
way.

~~~
sharemywin
How expensive would it be to build a prototype for something like this?

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5630775/Viral...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5630775/Viral-
deepfakes-video-Barack-Obama-shows-calling-President-Donald-Trump-total-
dips.html)

but for audio? Assume I have the legal rights from the actor secured.

How much video data would I need? Could I use something like Google's youtube
dataset as a starting point?

Could you build some kind of eigenfaces only for voices? To generate some kind
of generic voice and then feed it into some kind of model of an actor to get
their voice?

